# On Parade at Marine Dover



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Who is on Marine Parade on Sat Night. ???...Our Nuevo will be waiting for 8 am Ferry to Dunkirk.. give us a shout

Brian


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wont be at Dover but we will be at the channel tunnel terminal on mon @ 7.30 am,likewise would be good to meet any mhf'ers ,look for the pennant in the overcab window :wink: .


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Shame...we will be there next Saturday for the same timing.

Keith


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hang on for a few weeks and we will join you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Brian,
what facilities are on Marine Parade please, do we have to book etc ? We are there on the 27th May (Fri 8am) and stayed at services nearby before.

Regards, Ian.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ainsel said:


> Hi Brian,
> what facilities are on Marine Parade please, do we have to book etc ? We are there on the 27th May (Fri 8am) and stayed at services nearby before.
> 
> Regards, Ian.


ian

it's just a road in Dover! Nothing there apart from acknowledged parking overnight for Mh's (and Caravans, actually!). A good view across the harbour, shingle beach, a good restaurant round the corner, and easy access to the port. Note parking is free after 6pm and before 9am, otherwise pay & display.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Who is on Marine Parade on Sat Night. ???...Our Nuevo will be waiting for 8 am Ferry to Dunkirk.. give us a shout
> 
> Brian


If you're there in time, wave to the departing 10pm Norfolk ferry - I'll be on it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

Just Park up overnight as it is right by the Ferry

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...esult&ct=image&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tonyt said:


> impala666 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is on Marine Parade on Sat Night. ???...Our Nuevo will be waiting for 8 am Ferry to Dunkirk.. give us a shout
> ...


Hope you visited http://www.debradelei-dover.co.uk/ its just down by Marrine Parade as any of the roads from the sea get you there :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

locovan said:


> Hope you visited http://www.debradelei-dover.co.uk/ its just down by Marrine Parade as any of the roads from the sea get you there :lol: :lol:


Shopping? Yuk!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Shopping? No problem Tont, Marine Drive free from 6pm Debradelei closes at 6pm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooops! Sorry Tonyt I lost a letter; don't know 'y'


----------

